# Gary Cooper 1933



## s1b (Sep 16, 2019)

I saw this on Facebook and thought share it.
Really like that chain ring guard.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2019)

I really like those shoes!


----------



## s1b (Sep 16, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I really like those shoes!



Nice pair of wingtips


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 16, 2019)

Yea, he wasn’t about to mount a bike with those slacks unless they made him a custom chain guard, no grease for Gary!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice ride, buckaroo!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 17, 2019)

Ohhh! Grownup on a tank bike


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 17, 2019)

s1b said:


> I saw this on Facebook and thought share it.
> Really like that chain ring guard.View attachment 1064657





What's that thingy on the tip of front fender?


----------



## s1b (Sep 17, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> What's that thingy on the tip of front fender?



Believe a siren.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like a great bell.


----------



## Herman (Sep 17, 2019)

It's a Rollfast/HP Snyder built bike , I wonder if it was personalized for him with his name added on the tank or did they actually produce a Gary Cooper model like they did with the Hopalong Cassiday bikes ?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 18, 2019)

Heh 'rustjunkie'.... is that a Hamilton Curvex with an exotic leather band on his left wrist?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 18, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I really like those shoes!




Gotta admit...they are pretty 'snazzy'!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 20, 2019)

A sharp dressed Man...............


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2019)

he also rode in the 1940's


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2019)

It seems that he liked bicycles, and baseball, here is is with George Herman Ruth, the big bambino.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gary and Fay Wray


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2019)

with his favourite Margarita.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 20, 2019)

All of these personally  named bikes are not privately owned they're lot bikes. Movie studio 'lot'  transportation.


----------

